# Demo Hyside Mini Max's - order now!!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

It’s that time of year again… Hyside is sending 10 Mini Max's of various colors to the Go Pro Games, FIBARK, and Royal Gorge Festival for the events. They will be used at these events and will have very few hours of use. *They will be available for $2,200* Plus tax. Normal retail is $2,595 plus tax, 400 dollar savings. They all will come with new boat warranties. Pre order them now, 1 has sold already so we have 9 available (colors available are blue, green, orange, yellow, red, and white). They will be available end of June for pick-up at Riverboat Works, Salida CO. 719-539-9323 or we can ship them to you. If you want immediate delivery we have all colors in stock. These in stock boats are not demos. They are new in the box and are sold at retail $2595 + tax.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

2 Sold 8 to go, don't miss out... these go fast!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Correction on the post: These Mini Max's will not be used for the Royal Gorge Festival and they will be available for pick-up June 23rd, right after FIBArk


----------



## Monty_Sapp (Mar 7, 2020)

Woohoo! Can't wait to pick mine up!


-Skip


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

These 15% off Mini Max's are no longer available. Riverboat Works has 2020 models still available, we can hold one for you or get it shipped out to you. Make a package out of it and get a discount. call us at 719-539-9323


----------

